# Freud FT1700VCE



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

I have the Freud FT1700VCE router as well as the Freud FT2020 Template Guide set. For the life of me I can not figure how the things go together. It looks like I need an adapter ring to get the guides to adapt to the base plate. Is there something I am missing?

Thanks,
the other George.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

I'm almost afraid to say this because Charles may say I'm wrong ,( he is the pro.when it comes to Freud stuff ) ,,, but here goes.

The kit FT2020 should have all you need, the big adapter ring pops in place then select the guide you want to used and put it in place and use the lock ring to hold it in place...

I don't have the FT2020 kit but I have the item below and it works on my Freud routers...
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160
---------
About this Template Guide Kit
The Freud template guide kit features guides and an adaptor machined out of special brass alloy for precision and long life. The set contains seven templates with outer diameters measuring 5/16, 3/8, 7/16, 1/2, 5/8, 51/64, and 3/4-inches -- plus an adaptor plate and lock nut, and a sturdy carrying case. The included adapter plate can be used with the FT2000E router, as well as many other popular routers that accept universal template guides.

Applications
This adaptor plate can be used with Freud FT1700VCE, FT2000E, FT2200E, and FT3000 routers as well as many other popular routers. Template guides will work with any router or adaptor which accepts universal template guides. 

http://www.amazon.com/Freud-FT2020-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1203900124&sr=8-1

============


George II said:


> I have the Freud FT1700VCE router as well as the Freud FT2020 Template Guide set. For the life of me I can not figure how the things go together. It looks like I need an adapter ring to get the guides to adapt to the base plate. Is there something I am missing?
> 
> Thanks,
> the other George.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Bob,
Thanks for the reply. However the FT2020 ring (in the upper left of the box).
Th ring is to small for the base plate. To me it looks like there is an adapter to adapt the ring to the base plate. The ring just does not fit into the base plate. I wish yo lived next door so we could suss this thing out. I will try to take some photos to post...after I get my Damn taxes done.

Thanks,
The other George


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Addendum:
Thanks a ton Bob. Dumb ass me...On page 13 Fig. 12 of the Ft1700VCE gives the complete details what s needed t make t work. I need the FT1100 adapter ring. The mystery is solved. Now to have my taxes don just as easily.

Best Regards,
"The Other George"


----------

